# Spinal inury producing IBS like symptoms?



## piedoc (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought my experience with IBS might be enlightening to some others who have dealt with this frustrating diagnosis. My symptoms began approximately 3 years ago having experienced no prior digestive system problems for 50 years. Initially experienced the onset of severe gerd affecting my right vocal cord, and leaving a salty acidic slick covering my tongue and upper palate. Significantly impaired my sleep. Physician advised typical protocol including, lose weight, don't eat withing three hours of sleeping, elevate the bed, proton pump inhibitors. Symptoms did not improve, and began having issues with stomach pain, bloating/distention, and altered bowel habits. Multiple visits with numerous Gastroenterologists provided varying diagnoses including psychosomatic disorder, and IBS. Treatment included fiber, probiotics, domperidone, cognitive behavioral therapy, and what appears to be a "therapeutic" approach unique to the cutting edge Gastro doc's; reassure the patient that they do not have cancer (say what?). Symptoms became progressively worse, and I could no longer sleep in a reclining position. At that time I noticed a reduction in strength in my lower extremities which I attributed to the significant lack of sleep I was experiencing. I had owned and operated a small fitness studio and could no longer train my clients so proceeded to close the business. The encounters with physicians and repeated negative results of standard diagnostic tests became discouraging. That coupled with my perception that the gastro doc's were patronizing me and classifying my complaints as psychogenic discouraged me from pursuing further medical evals for several years. I withdrew from friends and family and simply accepted that this was my lot. In Jan. 2011 my symptoms suddenly became exponentially worse and were accompanied by 1.constitutional symptoms akin to what one experiences with a bad case of the flu,2. severe abdominal swelling and a sense that I had a saddle bag wrapped around my lower abdomen, and 3. flank pain which seemed similiar to pain I had experienced with a prior kidney infection. Urology consult was negative. I then wondered if a small umbilical hernia I had developed coincident with the onset of the distention had become incarcerated, surgical consult was negative. Despite a real distaste for gastroenterologists I proceeded to consult with three different gastro's, first said I should lose 20 pounds, second said eat more fiber, third advised probitics, & recommended a ct scan and suggested I return for a followup in 2 months. Three days (March 2011) later I found myself in an operating room with a ruptured appendix, doc said my abdomen was full of pus,I was septic and had peritonitis. I had delayed heading to the ER despite severe pain, as I had partially bought into the repeated implication from all GI doc's that my symptoms were the result of an "emotional disorder", I was too embarrassed to go. During my 5 day hospital stay it occurred to me that perhaps my GI symptoms might improve, perhaps I had been suffering with a (oft disputed) case of chronic appendicitis (sometimes referred to as a grumbling appendix) which some claim produce symptoms that mirror IBS. Sadly this was not the case; upon release from the hospital I noticed that as each day passed my ability to walk, and stand from a seated position was decreasing, walking up stairs would produce cramping of my calf's. I thought this might be associated with a possible post operative abdominal abcess, not uncommon after a ruptured appendix, and also was concerned that the abdominal swelling had not reduced. The surgeon dismissed my concerns and advised me to relax. A subsequent visit with yet another GI doc produced yet another negative abdominal ct scan and the "relax" therapy was again prescibed. At this point I am pulling myself up stairs by the bannister, and using two hands to drag myself out of the car, 90 year olds are walking faster than I am. Something is wrong! Followup with a different surgeon, tell him about the weakness and the continued swelling, he acknowledges the swelling, but indicates the weakness might be a manifestation of depression associated with the emergency surgery (huh?). Thats it! I take my films and fly up to NYC to see a gastro doc rated by Castle Connelly as one of America's Top Doc's.$500 consult was well worth it, listened to my history, reviewed my films, then suggested that I walk (shuffle actually)the films over to a radiologists office for further review. Radiographs were negative for abdominal abnormalities, but, my lumbar spine demonstrated significant structural damage, with severe central canal and foraminal stenosis (and spondylilithesis)at L4L5 along with other less severe levels of stenosis. NY GI doc indicates this is clearly the cause of my lower extremity weakness, and might have played a part in my digestive symptoms as spinal nerve compression, or compression of the cauda equina could impair intestinal motility, and impact muscular contractions associated with defecation. I am now in the process of trying to confirm if nerve compression is indeed contributing to my IBS, and what levels need to be fused with the hope that I might regain more normal GI function. You might find it unusual if I say that given a choice between regaining normal strength in my legs or ridding myself of this life altering digestive disorder, I would choose the latter. Does this prove that my spinal stenosis is the cause of my IBS? I don't think so, but it might be advisable for these arrogant patronizing technocrat GI doc's to rule out actual frank nerve injury prior to defaulting to their favorite ( and worthless) diagnosis of a pyschogenic disorder.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry for the terrible experiences you had. But yes truly.. none of the problems with your lower extremities are part of IBS at all. And yes spinal problems can cause bowel problems in some patients.


----------



## jay-3-26 (Feb 28, 2013)

Community Manager,

You say "yes spinal problems can cause bowel problems in some patients."

I believe my lumbar spine problems are causing my IBS. Can you cite a medical study that confirms this? Can you give me something I can take to my MD?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well in severe cases (with spinal cord injury) it is fairly well known it effects the bowel.

http://www.drugs.com/cg/neurogenic-bowel-after-spinal-cord-injury.html I would think your doctor already knows that.

Let me see if less severe issues are associated with problems..again this is more severe than what you are probably thinking of

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/non-specific-lower-back-pain-in-adults and http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/back-pain/DS00171/DSECTION=symptoms.

It does seem a fair number of people have both lower back pain and IBS and generally when you have multiple conditions the pain and stress of one can set off the other one just from the physical stress alone.

While some people do have other things going on, most IBSers do not have severe spine injuries (which often have symptoms of their own rather than cause only the IBS symptoms and no other problems of any kind) or other things that can impact bowel function (again most of which have symptoms other than IBS). Doesn't mean it is just us trying to make ourselves sick (as there are known physical reasons that researchers have found that underlie IBS, you aren't just a head-case) and if you have a doctor that does say you are just a head case you need to find a better doctor. Some actually do treat IBS and take it seriously.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoa, you've been through a lot! Sending you lots of compassion and well wishes.

For what it is worth: IBS and IBD and ankylosing spondylitis are linked. AS is usually diagnosed by seeing structural changes, inflammation @ the SI joints. Testing for the genetic marker HLA B27 is done in diagnosing AS. I have AS, but of course I am not a doctor. Just in reading your post, I could not help seeing some parallels. When people with AS flare up, mobility can be difficult or impossible. I in no way want to alarm you nor send you down a false path, but I kind of felt compelled to post. If you want to learn more about spondyltiis, online there is the spondylitis association of America, and kickasdot org. Facebook page for SAA will help you find a rheumatologist in your area IF you wish to pursue this. The Low Starch IBS Diet by Carol Sinclair has helped me so much, and then finding this site and learning about FODMAPS was the other needed piece of the puzzle for me.

Please feel free of course to dismiss this if it does not seem at all connected possibly and I wish you the best of health!


----------



## jay-3-26 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> >Well in severe cases (with spinal cord injury) it is fairly well known it effects the bowel [snip]
> 
> Thank you so much for the info and links Kathleen!
> 
> ...


----------

